# Dire di no



## Nono (10 Marzo 2022)

alle avances.
Sembra essere cosa rara, soprattutto per gli uomini.
Eppure a me è successo diverse volte di dare o di ricevere un no.
E senza nessun dramma.
Anche se non di rado mi sono trovato in situazioni dove al primo appuntamento la lei di turno dava per scontato e dovuto il "consumo".
È anche vero che personalmente, quando c'era il mio interesse, non sono mai andato oltre il secondo appuntamento.

Come state a 2 di picche distribuiti o ricevuti?


----------



## Etta (10 Marzo 2022)

Io non ci ho mai provato con nessuno a meno di non essere sicura che l’altra persona ci stesse.


----------



## Nono (10 Marzo 2022)

Quindi ci hai provato .... a colpo sicuro.
E quelli che ci hanno provato? Quanti ne hai rimbalzati?


----------



## Etta (10 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Quindi ci hai provato .... a colpo sicuro.
> E quelli che ci hanno provato? Quanti ne hai rimbalzati?


Tanti. E ne rimbalzo anche tutt’ora. Tra cui il tizio che era venuto al Mec ieri con me e le mie amiche. Volevo appiopparlo a loro ma non gli piacciono.


----------



## Nono (10 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Tanti. E ne rimabalzo anche tutt’ora. Tra cui il tizio che era venuto al Mec ieri con me e le mie amiche. Volevo appiopparlo a loro ma non gli piacciono.


La stella più luminosa


----------



## Etta (10 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> La stella più luminosa


Ma chi?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Marzo 2022)

2 di picche...
Dati e ricevuti...
Un ricevuto..non l ho ancora digerito...
Ma pace!


----------



## Koala (10 Marzo 2022)

Un due di picche l’ho ricevuto da ragazzina… lui bello come il sole, io innamorata pazza… che palo mamma mia…
Uno che ho dato è recente… ragazzo di 35 anni, svizzero, ci siamo conosciuti tramite un progetto non lavorativo… mi avrebbe regalato il mondo, una volta per scherzare in gruppo, parlai del trilogy Tiffany, lui mi mandò delle foto per scegliere quale volessi… una cotta assurda… mi diceva di amarmi e io la buttavo sempre sul ridere… alla fine, quando stufa delle sue continue gelosie, lo bloccai ovunque, lui mi riempì di p****…


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> alle avances.
> Sembra essere cosa rara, soprattutto per gli uomini.
> Eppure a me è successo diverse volte di dare o di ricevere un no.
> E senza nessun dramma.
> ...


Più dati che ricevuti.
Le botte invece il contrario.


----------



## Nono (10 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Più dati che ricevuti.
> Le botte invece il contrario.


L'ultimo?


----------



## Nono (10 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> 2 di picche...
> Dati e ricevuti...
> Un ricevuto..non l ho ancora digerito...
> Ma pace!


Raccontalo


----------



## Nono (10 Marzo 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Un due di picche l’ho ricevuto da ragazzina… lui bello come il sole, io innamorata pazza… che palo mamma mia…
> Uno che ho dato è recente… ragazzo di 35 anni, svizzero, ci siamo conosciuti tramite un progetto non lavorativo… mi avrebbe regalato il mondo, una volta per scherzare in gruppo, parlai del trilogy Tiffany, lui mi mandò delle foto per scegliere quale volessi… una cotta assurda… mi diceva di amarmi e io la buttavo sempre sul ridere… alla fine, quando stufa delle sue continue gelosie, lo bloccai ovunque, lui mi riempì di p****…


Questi sono gli uomini di cui mi vergogno .... se ne parlava in qualche thread tempo fa


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Raccontalo


Certe cose...si custodiscono ..
Non si raccontano...
Troppo private ..
In parole povere...mi ha detto bellamente...no...
Ovviamente con criterio...ma ...cmq non l ho ..ancora superata...


----------



## Etta (10 Marzo 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Un due di picche l’ho ricevuto da ragazzina… lui bello come il sole, io innamorata pazza… che palo mamma mia…
> Uno che ho dato è recente… ragazzo di 35 anni, svizzero, ci siamo conosciuti tramite un progetto non lavorativo… mi avrebbe regalato il mondo, una volta per scherzare in gruppo, parlai del trilogy Tiffany, lui mi mandò delle foto per scegliere quale volessi… una cotta assurda… mi diceva di amarmi e io la buttavo sempre sul ridere… alla fine, quando stufa delle sue continue gelosie, lo bloccai ovunque, lui mi riempì di p****…


Il trilogy però me lo sarei fatto regalare fossi stata in te.


----------



## CIRCE74 (10 Marzo 2022)

L'unico che ho beccato molto recente...non si trattava di relazione amorosa..inizio di una conoscenza...questo tipo mi aveva chiesto il numero, io in principio ho detto di no, nel momento che ci ho ripensato mi ha risposto che non gli interessava più...due di picche pieno!!! Gliel'ho anche detto che era stato il primo


----------



## Nono (10 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> L'unico che ho beccato molto recente...non si trattava di relazione amorosa..inizio di una conoscenza...questo tipo mi aveva chiesto il numero, io in principio ho detto di no, nel momento che ci ho ripensato mi ha risposto che non gli interessava più...due di picche pieno!!! Gliel'ho anche detto che era stato il primo


Se ne vuoi un secondo ...


----------



## CIRCE74 (10 Marzo 2022)

No...me ne è bastato uno


----------



## Nono (10 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> No...me ne è bastato uno


Comunque.... quando si dice pan per focaccia...


----------



## CIRCE74 (10 Marzo 2022)

E si...bel caratterino...


----------



## omicron (10 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> alle avances.
> Sembra essere cosa rara, soprattutto per gli uomini.
> Eppure a me è successo diverse volte di dare o di ricevere un no.
> E senza nessun dramma.
> ...


Visto che io non faccio avances… due di picche mai ricevuti
Dati diversi… non ho certo tenuto il conto


----------



## Nono (10 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Visto che io non faccio avances… due di picche nai ricevuti
> Dati diversi… non ho certo tenuto il conto


Significa che non hai mai scelto?


----------



## omicron (10 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Significa che non hai mai scelto?


Come saresti giunto a questa conclusione?


----------



## Nono (10 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Come saresti giunto a questa conclusione?


Non fai avance .... quindi aspetti che qualcuno ti scelga


----------



## omicron (10 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Non fai avance .... quindi aspetti che qualcuno ti scelga


Oddio… tu rendi le cose un po’ troppo semplicistiche 
Ovvio che se uno mi piace(va) glielo faccio(facevo) capire, non mi sono mai messa a provarci con qualcuno spudoratamente perché non sono il tipo 
Però se mi piaci lo capisci e se non lo capisci sei scemo e non mi piaci più


----------



## Nono (10 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Oddio… tu rendi le cose un po’ troppo semplicistiche
> Ovvio che se uno mi piace(va) glielo faccio(facevo) capire, non mi sono mai messa a provarci con qualcuno spudoratamente perché non sono il tipo
> Però se mi piaci lo capisci e se non lo capisci sei scemo e non mi piaci più


Usti, mi sa che sono tra quelli scemi .... non capisco mai ....


----------



## omicron (10 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Usti, mi sa che sono tra quelli scemi .... non capisco mai ....


 Peggio per te allora


----------



## Nono (10 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Peggio per te allora


----------



## Koala (10 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Questi sono gli uomini di cui mi vergogno .... se ne parlava in qualche thread tempo fa


Credimi lui è italiano ma sta in svizzera da tantissimi anni… è un bravo ragazzo ma probabilmente non capiva il mio essere amica eppure era sposato con 2 figlie… per forza voleva lasciare tutto per me


Etta ha detto:


> Il trilogy però me lo sarei fatto regalare fossi stata in te.


Mi sarei approfittata della sua bontà, non sono proprio il tipo… lui non capiva una battuta pensa se avessi accettato un regalo del genere…


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Credimi lui è italiano ma *sta in svizzera *da tantissimi anni… è un bravo ragazzo ma probabilmente non capiva il mio essere amica eppure era sposato con 2 figlie… per forza voleva lasciare tutto per me
> 
> Mi sarei approfittata della sua bontà, non sono proprio il tipo… lui non capiva una battuta pensa se avessi accettato un regalo del genere…


Questo spiega molto @Lara3


----------



## Lara3 (11 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo spiega molto @Lara3


??


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> L'ultimo?


Ricevuto…non ricordo.
Dato la scorsa estate.
Va bene la fame…ma quando è troppo e troppo.


----------



## omicron (11 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


>


Ma dai con le tue centinaia di donne…


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> ??


Una battuta contro gli svizzeri


----------



## Koala (11 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una battuta contro gli svizzeri


Credimi Brunetta, lui mi riteneva già la sua donna… è stato molto brusco il suo risveglio


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Credimi Brunetta, lui mi riteneva già la sua donna… è stato molto brusco il suo risveglio


Ma ci avevi fatto qualcosa?


----------



## ologramma (11 Marzo 2022)

io il due di picche lo ebbi da una ragazza  in età giovane appena maggiorenne   , l'ho incontrata di nuovo  qualche hanno fa  fuori da un supermercato , era con una amica , ci siamo fermati ha parlare .
Rivolgendosi all'amica gli disse sai che  che io avevo perso la testa per lei , rise nel dirlo come per malizia , alche io risposi guardandola  , vedendo come era messa , intendo fisicamente ,  hai visto cosa tyi sei perso?
Sapevo che dopo di me che ci provavo da anni si era messa con un ragazzo e si dovevano sposare presto  , ma lui la tradì e messe incinta l'amante e si lasciarono , poi dopo anni si sposò ed ebbe figli .


----------



## Lostris (11 Marzo 2022)

Non mi piace dare il due di picche.
E nemmeno riceverlo (ovviamente).

Quindi cerco di agire in questo senso, in modo da evitare. 
Non sempre è possibile


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non mi piace dare il due di picche.
> E nemmeno riceverlo (ovviamente).
> 
> Quindi cerco di agire in questo senso, in modo da evitare.
> Non sempre è possibile


Non ho mai pensato di essere la prescelta. Mi sono sempre sentita di far parte di un banco in cui si faceva pesca a strascico.


----------



## Lostris (11 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho mai pensato di essere la prescelta. Mi sono sempre sentita di far parte di un banco in cui si faceva pesca a strascico.


Francamente io spero di no... 

Chiaro che se pensi alle avances fatte da uno sconosciuto in un locale è tendenzialmente così. Ma ci sono tante situazioni.


----------



## omicron (11 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho mai pensato di essere la prescelta. Mi sono sempre sentita di far parte di un banco in cui si faceva pesca a strascico.


come mai? vero che ci sono quelli che si fanno da una parte e ci provano con tutto quello che respira, ma sempre?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Francamente io spero di no...
> 
> Chiaro che se pensi alle avances fatte da uno sconosciuto in un locale è tendenzialmente così. Ma ci sono tante situazioni.


Ma nessuno è davvero preso prima che ci sia stato qualcosa.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> come mai? vero che ci sono quelli che si fanno da una parte e ci provano con tutto quello che respira, ma sempre?


Do un valore anche all’innamoramento. Poi non ho visto nemmeno nessuno innamorato.


----------



## omicron (11 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Do un valore anche all’innamoramento. Poi non ho visto nemmeno nessuno innamorato.


ah quindi finché non ci si innamora non ci si prova con qualcuno?


----------



## ologramma (11 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> come mai? vero che ci sono quelli che si fanno da una parte e ci provano con tutto quello che respira, ma sempre?


guarda che anche prima era ed è stato così , non per tutti ma i farfalloni si comportavano esattamente così , e avevano successo


----------



## Nono (11 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma nessuno è davvero preso prima che ci sia stato qualcosa.


Questo non è vero.
È proprio il bello del corteggiamento


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ah quindi finché non ci si innamora non ci si prova con qualcuno?


Certo che ci si prova! Ma non è traumatico sentirsi dire di no.


----------



## omicron (11 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> guarda che anche prima era ed è stato così , non per tutti ma i farfalloni si comportavano esattamente così , e avevano successo


ma certo che ci sono sempre stati, ma non ci sono solo quelli. io ho fatto capire che non c'era trippa per gatti anche a ragazzi che non erano i classici farfalloni


Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che ci si prova! Ma non è traumatico sentirsi dire di no.


e chi ha parlato di trauma?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma certo che ci sono sempre stati, ma non ci sono solo quelli. io ho fatto capire che non c'era trippa per gatti anche a ragazzi che non erano i classici farfalloni
> 
> e chi ha parlato di trauma?


L’ho dedotto dal post di Lostris dalla sua attenzione a non far nascere illusioni.
Non credo che dare due di picche sia traumatico per chi lo riceve.


----------



## omicron (11 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’ho dedotto dal post di Lostris dalla sua attenzione a non far nascere illusioni.
> Non credo che dare due di picche sia traumatico per chi lo riceve.





Lostris ha detto:


> Non mi piace dare il due di picche.
> E nemmeno riceverlo (ovviamente).
> 
> Quindi cerco di agire in questo senso, in modo da evitare.
> Non sempre è possibile


a me non sembra che parli di trauma, poi ci sta che ci sia chi ci prova e ha preso una bella sbandata e magari ci rimane male


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a me non sembra che parli di trauma, poi ci sta che ci sia chi ci prova e ha preso una bella sbandata e magari ci rimane male


Se cerca di non trovarsi nella situazione di non darne, mi pare che lo consideri un dare un dolore, delusione, trauma.
Non è mai stata una mia preoccupazione. Ma non ho mai avuto la presunzione di suscitare sentimenti.


----------



## Etta (11 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> io il due di picche lo ebbi da una ragazza  in età giovane appena maggiorenne   , l'ho incontrata di nuovo  qualche hanno fa  fuori da un supermercato , era con una amica , ci siamo fermati ha parlare .
> Rivolgendosi all'amica gli disse sai che  che io avevo perso la testa per lei , rise nel dirlo come per malizia , alche io risposi guardandola  , vedendo come era messa , intendo fisicamente ,  hai visto cosa tyi sei perso?
> Sapevo che dopo di me che ci provavo da anni si era messa con un ragazzo e si dovevano sposare presto  , ma lui la tradì e messe incinta l'amante e si lasciarono , poi dopo anni si sposò ed ebbe figli .


Un altro che mette incinta l’amante.


----------



## omicron (11 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se cerca di non trovarsi nella situazione di non darne, mi pare che lo consideri un dare un dolore, delusione, trauma.
> Non è mai stata una mia preoccupazione. Ma non ho mai avuto la presunzione di suscitare sentimenti.


ah intendevi in quel senso
ricevere un no dispiace, non è una tragedia ma sul lì per lì ci rimani male, magari sapendo quanto ci stai male cerchi di non far star male gli altri
io semmai cerco di essere diplomatica, se mi scoccio poi dopo divento parecchio brusca


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2022)

Mai ricevuto due di picche anche perché non ci provo mai per prima… quindi 
Dati non ricordo anche perché se uno non mi piace è così evidente che sarebbe scemo a provarci 
Nel conteggio non tengo conto degli approcci nei locali purché rari ma quelli non  sono due di picche e un estraneo che mi si avvicina in un locale è sicuro che non venga preso in considerazione da me


----------



## omicron (11 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> *Mai ricevuto due di picche anche perché non ci provo mai per prima… quindi *
> Dati non ricordo anche perché se uno non mi piace è così evidente che sarebbe scemo a provarci
> Nel conteggio non tengo conto degli approcci nei locali purché rari ma quelli non  sono due di picche e un estraneo che mi si avvicina in un locale è sicuro che non venga preso in considerazione da me


allora non sono la sola    però se uno mi piace lo faccio capire, poi c'è stato chi ha mangiato la foglia e chi no, una volta tutto nacque da "quanti siete, vi porto un caffè"


----------



## Lostris (11 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se cerca di non trovarsi nella situazione di non darne, mi pare che lo consideri un dare un dolore, delusione, trauma.
> Non è mai stata una mia preoccupazione. Ma non ho mai avuto la presunzione di suscitare sentimenti.


Diciamo che crea disagio in primis a me.
Se è il tipo nel locale è una semplice seccatura ma anche chissenefrega. 
Se è un conoscente dispiace già di più, ma non è presunzione di suscitare chissà che (a parte in quello che aveva detto che gli ero apparsa come la Madonna, chissà che droga aveva preso), è un punto proprio mio.

Voglio evitare di arrivare a dire "no" perchè non mi piace, quindi semplicemente cerco di farlo capire dal mio comportamento.
Anche il "sì" lo gestisco così, tendenzialmente implicito. Mi piace che sia lui a iniziare la danza e a prendere l'iniziativa. E' un criterio di selezione come un altro.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Diciamo che crea disagio in primis a me.
> Se è il tipo nel locale è una semplice seccatura ma anche chissenefrega.
> Se è un conoscente dispiace già di più, ma non è presunzione di suscitare chissà che (a parte in quello che aveva detto che gli ero apparsa come la Madonna, chissà che droga aveva preso), è un punto proprio mio.
> 
> ...


Forse hai anche timore di essere considerata una profumiera.
Personalmente non me ne mai fregato nulla.


----------



## Lara3 (11 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una battuta contro gli svizzeri


Ma lei diceva che il tizio è un italiano che vive in Svizzera.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma lei diceva che il tizio è un italiano che vive in Svizzera.


Diciamo che ho colto l’occasione.
Lo sai che nel nord Italia, per dire che uno è strano a modo suo, si dice “è un po’ svizzero”?
Era per scherzare.


----------



## Lara3 (11 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che ho colto l’occasione.
> Lo sai che nel nord Italia, per dire che uno è strano a modo suo, si dice “è un po’ svizzero”?
> Era per scherzare.


Ho capito lo scherzo.
Ma ti assicuro che anche dopo molti anni qui, gli italiani si riconoscono. Quasi sempre.
Solo a parlare con le mani


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ho capito lo scherzo.
> Ma ti assicuro che anche dopo molti anni qui, gli italiani si riconoscono. Quasi sempre.
> Solo a parlare con le mani


E gli svizzeri per lo sguardo di disprezzo e per fare pagare un caffè 8€


----------



## Lara3 (11 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E gli svizzeri per lo sguardo di disprezzo e per fare pagare un caffè 8€


Leggende metropolitane…Dipende da persona… poi non so che posti frequenti, ma café da 8 euro non l’ho ancora visto. 
Certo che le cose costano di più, ma non dimenticare che ci sono anche cose che costano meno


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Leggende metropolitane…Dipende da persona… poi non so che posti frequenti, ma café da 8 euro non l’ho ancora visto.
> Certo che le cose costano di più, ma non dimenticare che ci sono anche cose che costano meno


Per carità! Me ne guardo bene dal frequentare.
Era un bar pasticceria normale e il caffé servito al banco.
Non ricordo dove. Era nel paesino all’arrivo del trenino del Bernina.


----------



## patroclo (11 Marzo 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Leggende metropolitane…Dipende da persona… poi non so che posti frequenti, ma café da 8 euro non l’ho ancora visto.
> Certo che le cose costano di più, ma non dimenticare che ci sono anche cose che costano meno


....ma infatti al bar in svizzera conviene prendere una birra che è decisamente più economica e più buona del caffè

faticoso alle otto del mattino ma ci si abitua a tutto


----------



## ologramma (11 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Un altro che mette incinta l’amante.


 sai le cose sono sempre successe , ne conosco altre  con lo stesso problema , e prima della guerra anche una mia zia , che non ho conosciuto


----------



## ologramma (11 Marzo 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Leggende metropolitane…Dipende da persona… poi non so che posti frequenti, ma café da 8 euro non l’ho ancora visto.
> Certo che le cose costano di più, ma non dimenticare che ci sono anche cose che costano meno


guarda nel 2011  mi offrirono il caffè nella piazza adiacente il palazzo reale di Stoccolma , be il mio amico ritornò dicendo di aver pagato 24 euro per 4 caffè che erano anche una ciofeca


----------



## Koala (11 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ci avevi fatto qualcosa?


Nulla! Non ci siamo manco mai visti


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Nulla! Non ci siamo manco mai visti


Allora era pazzo


----------



## Koala (11 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora era pazzo


Si


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Francamente io spero di no...
> 
> Chiaro che se pensi alle avances fatte da uno sconosciuto in un locale è tendenzialmente così. Ma ci sono tante situazioni.


è un mondo difficile



Koala ha detto:


> Nulla! Non ci siamo manco mai visti


meglio così



omicron ha detto:


> come mai? vero che ci sono quelli che si fanno da una parte e ci provano con tutto quello che respira, ma sempre?


può capitare



omicron ha detto:


> ah intendevi in quel senso
> ricevere un no dispiace, non è una tragedia ma sul lì per lì ci rimani male, magari sapendo quanto ci stai male cerchi di non far star male gli altri
> io semmai cerco di essere diplomatica, se mi scoccio poi dopo divento parecchio brusca


tu non sei diplomatica


----------



## omicron (12 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu non sei diplomatica


Non sono mica una torta (la diplomatica) 
Però sono migliorata, anche se a quello che mi caga il cazzo per una storia finita da anni, l’unica risposta è: “mi hai rotto i coglioni”


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non sono mica una torta (la diplomatica)
> Però sono migliorata, anche se a quello che mi caga il cazzo per una storia finita da anni, l’unica risposta è: “mi hai rotto i coglioni”


già questa è leggermente più credibile


----------



## omicron (12 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> già questa è leggermente più credibile


Ma scusa… io voglio capire tutto eh… ma se dopo sei mesi ti fai i film mentali “perché hai avuto una storia con un uomo sposato 3 anni fa” o sei scemo o mi pigli per il culo… che mi è pure scocciato perché era pure parecchio figo


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma scusa… io voglio capire tutto eh… ma se dopo sei mesi ti fai i film mentali “perché hai avuto una storia con un uomo sposato 3 anni fa” o sei scemo o mi pigli per il culo… che mi è pure scocciato perché era pure parecchio figo


hai dei pessimi gusti


----------



## omicron (12 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> hai dei pessimi gusti


No no, quello era proprio bono, il più bello con cui sono stata che me lo invidiavano tutte, solo che non gli stava bene perché “tu sei troppo sicura di te” e di tutti i miei ex l’unico che gli rodeva era quello sposato. Che non ho mai capito perché


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2022)

e tu non gliel'hai mai chiesto?


----------



## omicron (12 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> e tu non gliel'hai mai chiesto?


Si ma non ho mai ricevuto risposte soddisfacenti


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2022)

parliamo del classico bellone con un pinolo al posto del cervello?


----------



## omicron (12 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> parliamo del classico bellone con un pinolo al posto del cervello?


 no no in realtà sarebbe pure intelligente, solo che su quella storia si era incartato come pochi
Il pinolo non lo aveva neanche tra le gambe, nel caso in cui te lo stessi chiedendo


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2022)

no guarda, su quello proprio non mi ero posto il problema


----------



## omicron (12 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> no guarda, su quello proprio non mi ero posto il problema


Si sa mai ti fosse venuto il dubbio…


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> allora non sono la sola    però se uno mi piace lo faccio capire, poi c'è stato chi ha mangiato la foglia e chi no, una volta tutto nacque da "quanti siete, vi porto un caffè"


messa così sembra un preludio ad una gang


----------



## omicron (12 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> messa così sembra un preludio ad una gang


 no no mai fatto sesso di gruppo
C’è stato un periodo che per motivi di lavoro andavo in banca molto spesso, tipo 2 o 3 volte la settimana, banca con 3 uomini e 1 donna (non so se facessero le gang bang), ormai ero di casa li, quando entravo la prima cosa che facevo era spogliarmi 
Una volta mi avevano fatto un piacere e una mattina avevo portato loro la colazione 
Uno mi puntava parecchio e piaceva anche a me, mentre sistemavo le mie cose mi passa da vicino e mi fa sottovoce “sei bellissima” al che gli chiedo se volessero un caffè, lui ha approfittato della scusa per uscire con me dalla banca e andare al bar


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no no mai fatto sesso di gruppo
> C’è stato un periodo che per motivi di lavoro andavo in banca molto spesso, tipo 2 o 3 volte la settimana, banca con 3 uomini e 1 donna (non so se facessero le gang bang), ormai ero di casa li, quando entravo la prima cosa che facevo era spogliarmi
> Una volta mi avevano fatto un piacere e una mattina avevo portato loro la colazione
> Uno mi puntava parecchio e piaceva anche a me, mentre sistemavo le mie cose mi passa da vicino e mi fa sottovoce “sei bellissima” al che gli chiedo se volessero un caffè, lui ha approfittato della scusa per uscire con me dalla banca e andare al bar


ribadisco che sembra il preludio ad una gang


----------



## omicron (12 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ribadisco che sembra il preludio ad una gang


No no, gli altri due erano sposati


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2022)

mica serve essere liberi per le gang


----------



## omicron (12 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> mica serve essere liberi per le gang


Ma io avevo smesso di andare con quelli impegnati


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2022)

non è detto che quelli impegnati vogliano smettere di provarci con te


----------



## omicron (12 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è detto che quelli impegnati vogliano smettere di provarci con te


Ma io ormai sono fuori dai giochi


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2022)

a quando l'ingresso tra le Clarisse?


----------



## omicron (12 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> a quando l'ingresso tra le Clarisse?


Per carità, odio le gerarchie


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2022)

non ti va mai bene niente


----------



## omicron (12 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non ti va mai bene niente


Ma perché devo farmi suora?


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2022)

perchè come madre superiora ti ci vedo


----------



## omicron (12 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè come madre superiora ti ci vedo


 va bene che son vecchiotta ma mica così tanto


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no no mai fatto sesso di gruppo
> C’è stato un periodo che per motivi di lavoro andavo in banca molto spesso, tipo 2 o 3 volte la settimana, banca con 3 uomini e 1 donna (non so se facessero le gang bang), ormai ero di casa li, quando entravo la prima cosa che facevo era spogliarmi
> Una volta mi avevano fatto un piacere e una mattina avevo portato loro la colazione
> Uno mi puntava parecchio e piaceva anche a me, mentre sistemavo le mie cose mi passa da vicino e mi fa sottovoce “sei bellissima” al che gli chiedo se volessero un caffè, lui ha approfittato della scusa per uscire con me dalla banca e andare al bar


Però questo è interessante come i racconti di Etta.
Non sarà contagiosa?


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2022)

mica serve essere vecchie per farsi suore


----------



## omicron (12 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> mica serve essere vecchie per farsi suore


Ma l’ultima arrivata non diventa la superiora 


Brunetta ha detto:


> Però questo è interessante come i racconti di Etta.
> Non sarà contagiosa?


Chi lo sa


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2022)

resto dell'idea che faresti carriera


----------



## omicron (12 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> resto dell'idea che faresti carriera


Non è una carriera che mi interessa


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2022)

però non va trascurata, comandano ancora parecchio anche dalle parti tue


----------



## omicron (12 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> però non va trascurata, comandano ancora parecchio anche dalle parti tue


Ma fatti prete tu


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2022)

io non sono credente


----------



## omicron (12 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> io non sono credente


Neanche metà dei preti lo sono


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2022)

non è vero.   hanno una fede solidissima in Mammona


----------

